# favorite t-jet body



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

what is you favorite aftermarket or repop t-jet body and why?
also any news on the dash xl 500 galaxie.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Lola GT By RRR, Just like the way it looks, how low you can get it for racing.

Later The Original Lola was my Body of choice when Fray rules only allowed Aurora Bodies I miss those days Rockinator


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Nurora 37 Ford It has so many possibilities.​


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

no news on the dash body but..word is he is working on a new tjet chassis and armature...due out in the new year..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dan has said that the master prototype for the dash xl 500 galaxie has been lost by the proposed manufacturer. nothing further has been revealed
all the older masters are still being held in receivership at the factory where the bodies were produced until the bankruptcy of the company is complete and it's creditors can be satisfied as best possible.
while the masters are Dan's property, anything that was in the factory when assets were seized will be frozen there until such time that a court of law decides whether they will be sold along with the companies assets to satisfy outstanding debts.

white Xlerator 41 Willys with blue flames.

.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Easy!! Candy green Model Motoring 67 GTO with the black top!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Black and gold MM mustang hard top or AW blue cougar


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Dash Camaro and Cobras! :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

My white Lola GT. It was in my first set I got for Christmas 45 years ago. I was 11. We had nothing but the original skinny tires. Man that thing would fly around the outside lane with that rear end hugging the gaurdrails. WOW! Am I that old?


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have to say my favorite body is the JL Grand National, with posts added for the Tjet chassis, why AW / JL or someone has not done this for the masses is beyond me. Its a good looking body and you can bury the chassis in it and it handles great. 

Boosted


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

My Fave body is probably the 41 Willys in either original or repop, it just has so many ways to mod it for drag or circle track. A close 2nd would be the Aurora Hot Rod(either coupe or roadster) original or repop, and liking it for the same reasons as the Willys.
Also, I must mention I have a great fondness for the Aurora Camaro and Cougar Bodies as well, but I just like em left stock with maybe better wheels.... those two just remind me of awesome looking Pony cars of that era.


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

*Ho models*

Cougar Eliminator and Mustang 2+2 for me.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Any MoPar!

The Model Motoring Plymouth GTX is, IMHO, the best looking HO slot car.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

'59 Impala...just a cool looking car in h.o. or real life. Then I would have to say the Granny Green '62 Impala.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

the fire truck


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

AW Avanti


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Willys and the batmobile


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

Dyno Dom said:


> Dash Camaro and Cobras! :thumbsup:


cant seem to find the painted dash (t-jet) camaros.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Tuff-Ones Lola in Lemon.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

stirlingmoss said:


> cant seem to find the painted dash (t-jet) camaros.


There might be a few around, but you'll probably pay top dollar for them. I think Dash sold out of the painted ones. He does have kits available on the bay, usually for a good buy it now price. Sadly, I believe the tooling for the Camaro is tied up in a closed down factory. Hopefully, he gets all his tooling back once things get straightened out.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Eldon Ferrari 250 GTO repop by HoModels ! Also the Bauer Porshe 911 Turbo ! 

Bear :thumbsup:
*


----------



## foxkilo (Mar 27, 2008)

Aurora and repops: Maserati and Alfa 33

New T bodies: MM GTX, Bauer Alfa GTV and Opel Commodore 

And out of sentimental reasons although not really beautiful: Bichler Harald and Maude E-type


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

JL 1970 Nova


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

There are so many that I like, from all the manufacturers, that it would be impossible to pick one (or two...or three). But I think my favorites have to be the cars with the strongest memories, and those would be the first three cars I got back in Chistmas 1969. Two were in that first set - a white Maserati and blue Toronado. The third was the (much unloved) black and blue Ford J.

That very first white flip-top Aurora pit case holds my first 12 cars (I put four of them into that large opening) and those I remember best. That was because they were acquired when the only time I would get a new car was Christmas or my birthday. Once I started buying cars in bunches or more frequently (since I now had a little money of my own) they lost that intimate association I have with those first few cars. And the JL and AW cars, when purchased 12 at a time, just can't capture that special feeling.

So while I love most of the new stuff, they really came to me pretty easily and sometimes 12 or more at a time. Usually only enough time to check them out and then put them away for later when I have the room to display them.

Thanks...Joe


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Hey i almost forgot to add 2 early favs of mine ! Favorite Aurora was the Cheeta in orange or red for me . And Favorite Tycopro was the Muira in Lime green ! :thumbsup:

Bear :wave:
*


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Vintage styling*

Do I really have to pick one? 

Gotta go old school then...

the Willys, the Hotrod, the Lincoln, the Trucks


----------



## stirlingmoss (Aug 24, 2012)

i have a few...
the xl 500 galaxie,mach 1 and the jl challengers,cudas and nurora 37 chevy.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Datson 510 by tail lights fade


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Marty said:


> Any MoPar!
> 
> The Model Motoring Plymouth GTX is, IMHO, the best looking HO slot car.
> 
> ...


I really should expand a little and add the Chaparral, and the Batmobile, and the Black Beauty, and Willys, and Hot Rod, and well, just about any T-Jet.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

Mine wold be the '67 Camaro and the '55 Chevy.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Johnny lightning's afx Shelby.
tjet Towtruck, stake body, icecream truck
tjet "J" car


----------

